# What's Your Favorite Smoked Cheese?



## meateater (Jul 12, 2011)

What's Your Favorite Smoked Cheese?


----------



## venture (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't care much for jack, but I can handle pepper jack.  Other than that, I haven't found much cheese I don't love smoked.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarbelly introduced me to smoked mozz. Its ten times better than regular. A nice smoked Gouda also does it for me.


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2011)

I tried for 7 polls but it didn't agree, maybe a mod could fix it.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I wasnt sure how to vote there so left it blank. Must be how the elderly felt in FLA in 2000  lol. At least there were no hanging or dimpled chads.

 


meateater said:


> I tried for 7 polls but it didn't agree, maybe a mod could fix it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2011)

Muenster cheese.

Not sure I spelled it right.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 13, 2011)

I love a slice of smoked extra sharp cheddar w/some salami on a cracker

Todd


----------



## tank (Jul 13, 2011)

Sharp Cheddar for me.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 13, 2011)

In The Following Order

Swiss
Gouda
Pepper Jack
Sharp Cheddar


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

Cancel, it's not working. MODS?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

I smoked some seriously sharp cheddar about 15 days ago & just tasted it for the first time. I would have to say that it's my favorite smoked cheese now. I use it in ABT's all the time, but never smoked a block of it before.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 18, 2011)

My favorite is an extra sharp white cheddar that is locally made (I get it from my butcher). Besides that it is a *very spicy* pepper jack that the same butcher makes.  I haven't been impressed with any "store bought" cheeses that I have smoked.  I suspect that is because of the quality difference between the locally made cheeses vs the mass produced cheeses.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 18, 2011)

Provolone

Extra sharp cheddar

Mozz

Pepperjack

Colby

Rich


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Cabot's Seriously Sharp Cheddar is my all time favorite. I like all the rest too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> Cabot's Seriously Sharp Cheddar is my all time favorite. I like all the rest too.




Yep, that's the one Scott!

It is the best!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2011)

For Me:

Mozzarella---#1

Provolone----#2

Bear


----------



## biaviian (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anybody ever done a hard cheese like Parmigiano-Reggiano?  I smoked some with my last batch and have it sitting in the fridge but I am wondering how well it takes on the smoke flavor.


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

You need to try the Seriously Sharp Bear. If you like provolone I'm sure you'd like this.


----------



## biaviian (Jul 18, 2011)

alelover said:


> You need to try the Seriously Sharp Bear. If you like provolone I'm sure you'd like this.




Ever do the hot buffalo wing?  My parents love that cheese and I've been wanting to smoke it but always forget to buy it in time.


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Haven't seen that one down here.


----------



## eman (Jul 23, 2011)

X Sharp cheddar

Pepper jack

 Also  even though it's a faily soft cheese and usually wont maintain it's block shape ,  havarti w/ dill smoked is fantastic


----------



## alelover (Jul 23, 2011)

Smoked Havarti is awesome.


----------



## daggerdoggie (Jul 24, 2011)

alelover said:


> Cabot's Seriously Sharp Cheddar is my all time favorite. I like all the rest too.


I have some on the smoker as we speak.  A few days off from work and I'm smoking everything in sight.








I'm looking at the dogs right now and I don't think they like the look I'm giving them.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

I imagine the dog sees itself like the ham hock a wolf sees when looking at things in them cartoons...the reflective eyes have the "not me!" look going!  (obscure reference, sorry)

Gotta say for me as favorite cheese are Mozz, Cheddar and Pepper-Jack.  Some of the "other" cheeses are so expensive here that I just don't smoke them or even eat them.  I will have a variety on hand for when guests might request something unusual...but my "go to" cheeses are cheddars and Mozz.


----------



## bigbob73 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gouda and swiss.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 24, 2011)

Fresh Mozzarella in water is my alltime favorite. Just did some more this weekend.

I also like Monterey Jack and Cheddar


----------

